# funnel webs and taipans



## shubh80 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone from Sydney had an encounter or a close appointment with a funnelweb? I heard they become qute notorious in mating season

also, are taipan snakes common in the Sydney area and suborbs? Has anyone seen them ?

sharing stories will be great, photographs will be even more awesome


----------



## Silentsleeper (Aug 10, 2010)

I havent seen either of them in the 2+ years ive been in sydney. then again i live close to the CBD but i do spend some time in the mountains. Also a friend of mine did get bitten by a red back in Darling Harbour so who knows.


----------



## shubh80 (Jun 22, 2009)

red back is supposed to be real nasty; and I have heard they have an affinity for the australian toilet;

do you guys have to put in lotza insectisides?


----------



## Silentsleeper (Aug 10, 2010)

What in the toilet??? you would most likely find them in toilets along the freeways and the outback then in the large towns and cities. Funnelwebs are mainly found in the Blue mountains and they generally attack if they feel they are under threat. same with most animals. more afraid of you then you are of them!! or so ive been told. Like i said i havent come across any in the 2 years ive been in Sydney


----------

